# Cervelo S5 value?



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I just received a Cervelo S5 Team (56cm) as a warranty replacement for my Cervelo S3. Moment of silence please...










Thank you. I will not be keeping the S5 as it is too big for me, and I just want to try something different. Any ideas on a price for the frameset when I list here on RBR? Obviously seatpost, fork and BB adapters are included, but they are still packaged in the box. The Bay seems to show used frames going for around $2000-2200. I can't find any similar, unbuilt, S5's available. 

I also have the option to build it with the parts off of my S3 (Red/Force/3T Team) to help sell it, but I have always had better luck stripping bikes before selling them. 

For those who have been in the market recently, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

What was wrong with your S3? I like the S3 much better compared to the S5. You had an awesome bike.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

config said:


> What was wrong with your S3? I like the S3 much better compared to the S5. You had an awesome bike.


Seatpost was moving front to back within the seat tube. It was a relatively common problem with the 2009 S3 and it seems mine was one of them. I am probably going custom steel with my next bike, but I am still considering another S3 or even an R5.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like it will be listed for certain now, just bought a new LaPierre. You know...so I fit in on the next group ride...


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

My 2 local Cervelo dealers don't discount below MSRP on the most current models and have no problem selling as many as Cervelo can supply them with. I'd start there as long as it's new.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

$2,200 seems too low for a new team frame man, especially whenwe now have a pretty good idea that there aren't really any changes for what is coming out for next year and that a lot of people appear to prefer this year's color scheme. I have seen them move for $2500 easy on ebay and around here (west coast). Sizes 54-58 usually move pretty easily from what I hear. Hope you can move it soon...


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

bayAreaDude said:


> My 2 local Cervelo dealers don't discount below MSRP on the most current models and have no problem selling as many as Cervelo can supply them with. I'd start there as long as it's new.


MSRP would be impossible for me, as I can't provide the lifetime warranty. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> $2,200 seems too low for a new team frame man, especially whenwe now have a pretty good idea that there aren't really any changes for what is coming out for next year and that a lot of people appear to prefer this year's color scheme. I have seen them move for $2500 easy on ebay and around here (west coast). Sizes 54-58 usually move pretty easily from what I hear. Hope you can move it soon...


Yeah, $2200 is the price I saw used bikes going for. I will aim for $2500 and see what happens. Thanks for the help, I know you were in the market recently, so I am sure you know what was out there.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Glad to know some manufacturers honor their warranties


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Where is the fork?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Defy said:


> Where is the fork?


Still in the shipping container with the seatpost and headset. No reason to get it out, risking damage, if I am just going to have to repackage it to ship it.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Sasquatch said:


> Glad to know some manufacturers honor their warranties


One of the best things about Cervelo. If I was willing to pay for a new R5 I would do it, especially now that I know how easy Cervelo makes the warranty process. They and Trek really seem to have that down.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice bike. Good luck on the sale and thanks for answering my weight question on ebay 

I sure seem to see a lot of S3s breaking and being replaced on warrently. That makes me really nervious about my S3.

Your S3 was beautiful. As is the S5 paint. But sadly IMO any way they aren't the same bike in so many ways..


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Nob said:


> Nice bike. Good luck on the sale and thanks for answering my weight question on ebay
> 
> I sure seem to see a lot of S3s breaking and being replaced on warrently. That makes me really nervious about my S3.
> 
> Your S3 was beautiful. As is the S5 paint. But sadly IMO any way they aren't the same bike in so many ways..


The S5 is better in a lot of "measurable" ways, but I prefer the S3. I think I will really like the LaPierre, but if I don't another S3 (not a 2009 this time) will be on my short list.


----------

